# Welches Wurfgewicht fürs Makrelen- und Plattfischangeln?



## Byron83 (15. Juli 2007)

Hat sich erledigt!


----------



## andre23 (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: Welches Wurfgewicht fürs Makrelen- und Plattfischangeln?*

...kommt natuerlich darauf an wo du angeln møchtest....an einigen stellen ist es ok...fuer andere brauchst du bedeutens mehr wurfgewicht....


----------



## WickedWalleye (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Welches Wurfgewicht fürs Makrelen- und Plattfischangeln?*

Moin,

pauschal ist das sehr schwer zu beantworten.

Willst du nun eine Rute zum Kutterangeln (Nordsee vermute ich mal, wenn du auf Makrele willst) oder zum Angeln vom Ufer/Mole aus?

Meiner Erfahrung nach braucht man beim Bootsangeln auf der Nordsee etwas schwereres Equipment als auf der Ostsee. Für Makrele muß es allerdings nicht allzu schwer sein (50-100g WG reichen).
Wenn du allerdings nicht 150 Makrelen fangen willst, sondern lieber Spass am Drill hast, dann kannst du sogar deine 40g Spinnrute nehmen. Dann allerdings ohne Paternoster, sondern nur mit einem einzelnen Haken. Shads und Twister gehen auch prima auf Makrele! Außerdem stehen die Makrelen ziemlich nahe an der Oberfläche, so daß der Köder garnicht erst bis auf den Grund sinken muß. Am besten mit viel Glitter (Makrelen beissen auf alles, was blitzt und blinkt). Ich habe öfters vom Kutter aus mit meiner 30-80g Rute so auf Makrelen gefischt. Eine einzelne Makrele macht im Drill wirklich einen Heidenspass! Die machen Dampf! Mit dem Paternoster an der mittleren Pilkrute merkt man da nicht so viel von.
Aber zum Wrackangeln an der Nordsee sollte es schon mind. eine 100-200g Wg Rute sein, weil du auch entsprechende Pilker brauchst und die Chancen auf echt große Fische sehr hoch sind.
Von der Mole mit Watt- oder Seeringelwurm auf Platte zu angeln, dafür reicht deine Zanderrute allemal. Die sind ziemlich passiv. Nimm dafür kleine, langschenklige Wurmhaken, max. Gr.1, die Platten haben nämlich kleine  Münder und schlitzen leicht aus. 

Suchst du den Allrounder, dann ist die Baltic Pilk von WFT sehr zu empfehlen, die deckt die Bereiche Meeresangeln in D gut ab (30-150g WG, gibt's in 2,90m).
Ich selbst nehme die Spinnrute immer mit auf den Kutter, für die Tage ohne Seegang. Dabei sollte die Rute schon ein hartes Rückrat haben, Kaliber Hechtrute z.B. Meine Standardrute zum Meeresangeln ist eine 100-180g Pilkrute.


----------



## perchcatcher (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Welches Wurfgewicht fürs Makrelen- und Plattfischangeln?*

Schwer Frage, also wenn du Plattfisch vonner Mole und Makrele mit einzelenen Jig fangen willst ist eine Rute bis 150-180 gr. Wurfgewicht schon schön Allround. Aber wenn du mit Makrelen Patanoster von Kutter angeln willst brauchste du eigendlich nen stärkere Rute so bis 250gr Wurfgewicht (hab mir schon zwei leichere geschrottet daher bin ich vorsichtig, (teilweise gehts ganz schön rau aufem Kutter zu wenn der Schwarm da ist). Ich hab mir zum Kutterangeln auf Markrele nen Billige Hochsee Rute bei Askari gekauft(ich glaube so 15 € im Angebot ) mit 250gr Wurfgewicht und bis jetzt hält sie gut.

Grüße Pascal


----------



## Wanne (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Welches Wurfgewicht fürs Makrelen- und Plattfischangeln?*

Also zum Kutterangeln musst du schon 150- 200g haben. Hatte letztes mal Windstärke 5-6 und da sind mir noch 200g Pilker weggeschwommen ohne Grundkontakt. 

Also ne starke Rute nehmen. Sonst wird das nichts.


----------



## perchcatcher (28. Juli 2007)

*AW: Welches Wurfgewicht fürs Makrelen- und Plattfischangeln?*

Das beste wäre du holst dir zwei Stück eine gute leichte Pilkrute gibs schon ab 50€ und eine schwere bekommste dafür auch schon gut. |wavey:


Gruß Pascal


----------

